# בחירת שירים לסרט החתונה...



## amitya (30/4/12)

בחירת שירים לסרט החתונה... 
בנות יקרות! אז זהו, גם אני אחרי (כבר כמעט חודש אחרי, מי היה מאמין), והגיע הזמן שנתחיל להזיז את התחת כמו שאומרים ונבחר שירים לסרט החתונה שלנו (כי עד שלא נעשה זאת, לא יהיה סרט). 
אז.. מחפשת המלצות ל-3 שירים שקטים ו-3 שירים קצביים שילוו את סרט החתונה שלי.. רעיונות מישהי?

חוצמזה, מבטיחה קרדיטים ממש בקרוב!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/4/12)

היה לפני כמה זמן אירוח של הדי ג'יים אילן הניג 
וצחי בר און. 

הם הציעו הצעות לשירים מסוגים שונים - קצביים, שקטים ומרגשים, בהתאם לסגנונות שהבנות ביקשו מהם. 
לטעמי היו שם כמה הצעות טובות. 

הבחירות שלנו - 
שיר שקט - Thank you- Led Zepplin. אפשרויות נוספות שחשבתי עליהם - Tom Waites - Johansberg Ilanois או Tom Waites- Little trip to heaven on the wings of your love. 

רעיון נוסף - השיר ממולאן רוז' - שכחתי את שמו וגם דואט של רובי ויליאמס עם זמרת אישה שכל פעם אני שוכחת את שמה - בשם Something Stupid. 

שיר קצבי - אנחנו הלכנו בסוף על Let's dance של דויד בואי. אפשרויות נוספות שהתלבטנו לגביהן - שיר הנושא של חתול שחור חתול לבן, גורן גרגוביץ', Propellorheads- Crash... היו עוד רעיונות שאני לא זוכרת כרגע.... 

שיר שקט להתארגנות - Don't Wait to long- Melodine Peyroux

אגב, השירים מהחתונה שלנו - שאולי עשויים להתאים - 
כניסה לחופה - בוב דילן, To be alone with you- קצת קיצבי
שבירת כוס- קיצבי, Can't touch this- MC Hammer
סלואו - Pink Floyed- Stay


----------



## זה המתבונן (30/4/12)

רק רציתי להגיד 
שאני צלם אירועים שקורא כאן המון ופתחתי הרגע יוזר בתפוז רק כדי להגיד לך שאפו ענק על הבחירות וההמלצות שלך!
עשית לי את היום!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/4/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Ginger L Honey (1/5/12)

מסכימה! 
טום ווייטס, בוב דילן, לד זפלין ופינק פלוייד בתגובה אחת


----------



## IMphoenix (1/5/12)

ניקול קידמן


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (30/4/12)

אוי רלוונטי לי מאוד


----------



## אילן הניג FATCAT (1/5/12)

הנה כמה רעיונות.... 
שקטים
eric clapton-pretty girl
adele-lovesong
billy joel-always a woman to me
coldplay-green eyes
lifehouse-you and me
davide gray-be mine


קצביים
jet-are you gonna be my girl
nikka costa-call me-כן,ניקה קוסטה,זאת ששרה אז את "אאוט היר און מיי און",נותנת בראש כאן.
blue man group-i feel love-גירסה סטייל דאנס עם אלמנטים של רוק לשיר הידוע של דיאנה רוס
pink-raise your glass
dolapdere-can`t take me eyes of you-גירסה אתנית מגניבה לשיר הידוע.

מקווה שאלה יעזרו ואם צריך עוד פני דרך הפרטי אעזור הלאה,נדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אילן הניג


----------



## הילהוגיל (1/5/12)

שיר כניסה לחופה - שיר נפרד להורים או שיר ארוך 
אנחנו רוצים להכנס עם שיר שיתחלף ברגע שהוא ישים לי את ההינומה לשיר אחר. 
אבל עד השיר שיתחלף צריך להתנגן שיר "רגיל" ישראלי שקט חמוד כזה.

ההורים נכנסים לפנינו לבד. האם כדאי לתת להם שיר נפרד ואז לנו שיר אחר, ללכת איתו עד השביל חופה לשים הינומה ולהחליף שיר? 
או
ההורים ואנחנו נכנסים עם אותו שיר אחד ולהחליף רק לאחר ההינומה?

שלושה שירים זה כבר יותר מידי לרגע כל כך קצר?


----------

